# Mandala Satori in Hempy Buckets



## ArtVandolay (May 25, 2009)

A little background:

The Box
is in the garage;
Veg area: 1 sq foot;
Flower area: 29" x 17" = 3.4 sq feet.

The box is 6 feet tall.

The Lights
Veg: 2 26w blue CFLS, approx 3000 lumens;
Flower: Dual 150w HPS in a _Hemp Goddess_ DIY cool tube, approx 30,000 lumens.

The CFLs are running 18/6 and currently peaking at temps close to (but below) 90F at noon when they shut off;
The HPS is running 12/12 and hitting very low 90s at 9AM when it shuts off.
These temps are taken with the lights shining directly on the therm, so I figure they're a little high.

The box is cooled by outside air sucked in through a small screened window.  Hot air is also vented through the window.

This is my setup, such as it is.  Summer tropical temps, no a/c (for the box).  Our summer temps rarely go above 94F during the hottest part of the day, and it will be 94 every day for the next 4 months.  The high temps here during summer are one reason I wanted to try satori; according to Mandala they fare well in tropical climates.  We shall see :hubba:.

My Water
ph of 6, for what it's worth;
chlorine free; I have a whole house 3 stage activated carbon water filter system.  The final stage removes sediments greater than 5 microns.

The Grow Plan
Mandala Satori in 2 gallon hempy buckets;
Hydroton medium;
GH 3 part Flora nutes;

Progress to Date
4 seedlings sprouted in 1 inch rockwool and now in 16 oz solo cup "mini-hempy" buckets; I love that rockwool stuff - I sprouted 2 watermelon seeds in them in 24 hours ;
watered daily, straight water;
Grow Coach _GrowinGreen_ has gotten me this far and I'm greatly indebted to him.

I'll get some pics of the seedlings up once there's something worth seeing.

The general plan is to veg in the veg area until... they outgrow the veg area, I guess.  I have a ww clone flowering, but it should be done in a few weeks.  Then I'm planning to transplant into the 2 gal buckets and continue veging in the flower area under one HPS (I'm not going to be able to cool both bulbs for 18 hours/day).

The only reason I want to do this GJ is to get (ie; smoke) everyone's expertise.  Selfish, huh?  I've been called worse than selfish.

Really, guys and girls.  Comment, make suggestions, call me names.  For example, I've thought about growing single colas.  Maybe satori isn't the best strain for single colas?  I don't know.  You tell me, let's talk about it!  If you think a SCROG is the way to go, I have a screen.  You tell me.  Let's talk about it!  

 Just don't tell me to buy a portable a/c (not in the budget nor is it stealthy enough) or to drill a 4 inch hole in the laundry room wall (I still have a bump on my head from that discussion).  My environmental conditions are what they are.  Lest you feel bad for me, starting in mid October, I have 5 months of perfect growing weather (Querkle!).

Let the expertise flow and thank you in advance .


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 27, 2009)

Hey man everything sounds good. I'm glad you're giving the buckets a go- I will definitely be following along.

If I remember right ..I read that satori basically grows single cola style on its own- stays narrow not real branchy. Looking forward to seeing some pictures

Oh and I listened to Art Vandolay- good stuff


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 28, 2009)

Thanks GG.  Here they are at 7 days.  As you can see, 2 are having trouble shedding their husks.  I poked at them a little and couldn't get them off.  The other 2 are on their 3rd set of leaves.

Questions for the Experts:

- about when would you start giving them some nutes?

- do you think the 2 runts will come around or should I sprout 2 more?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2009)

I would not worry about the ones lagging behind yet.  Everything does not grow at the same rate.  In addition, Satori likes to grow.  I found Satori way more suited to scrog than sog.  However, Speed Queen would make an excellent sog plant. 

Here is what to do when the see shell does not come off (from Mandala's site):

Sometimes the seed hull and the inside skin is still attached to or enclosing the leaves. This happens if the seed was not planted deeply enough. Usually the seed hull is detached as the seedling emerges through the substrate. Spray the seed hull with mineral water and wait 1/2 hour for the moisture to soften the dry skin and soil residues. Then gently and slowly pull it off from the leaves. If it does not move easily spray more water. It is very important to remove it carefully because if you tear off the leaves the seedling dies.


----------



## umbra (May 28, 2009)

hey art,

those hempy buckets gonna rock. my local hydro guy is selling some on ebay for $50 a pop.lol   low tech cutting edge, yeah. you doin' coco or something else?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 28, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> hey art,
> 
> those hempy buckets gonna rock. my local hydro guy is selling some on ebay for $50 a pop.lol   low tech cutting edge, yeah. you doin' coco or something else?



Lol Umbra.  Yeah, a couple of buckets and a drill .  I'm doing hydroton for my first time.  Growingreen has had pretty good experience with it .



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ...Spray the seed hull with mineral water and wait 1/2 hour for the moisture to soften the dry skin and soil residues. Then gently and slowly pull it off from the leaves. If it does not move easily spray more water. It is very important to remove it carefully because if you tear off the leaves the seedling dies.



Hemp Goddess - thanks for your tip!!  Half hour after you posted it, I pulled the husks off .  What a great place!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 29, 2009)

Art, good luck with the Hempy Buckets.  i too am thinking about doing them b/c of summer temps in my DWC res are killing me.  ill probably do DWC during the winter.

*GREEN MOJO*


----------



## lordhighlama (May 29, 2009)

hey art,, hope you don't mind if I sit in on this one.
I've got 4 satori beans just sprouted in soil
so I'm quite interested to see your grow.
I also had two sprouts that were struggling to shed there shell
as soon as I gently removed them they started perking up


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 29, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> hey art,, hope you don't mind if I sit in on this one.
> I've got 4 satori beans just sprouted in soil
> so I'm quite interested to see your grow.
> I also had two sprouts that were struggling to shed there shell
> as soon as I gently removed them they started perking up



Hi ya, LHlama!  Do you have a gj?  I would enjoy watching your grow in soil . Yep, I wet them yesterday just like THG said and pulled the husks off.  They look good today .  It's a great little bit of info.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 29, 2009)

ya I do have a journal going
now that I look at it I need to update my sig
it's the link to the ak gj
I've actually got ak, satori, and NL going in that journal
check it out!


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 29, 2009)

FYI: I'm getting some nute info here because I know absolutely nothing about hydro nutes :

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42673

Based on NCH's advice, I've decided to go with GH's recommended nutes for seedlings (1/4 tsp of each part to 1 gallon), except at half strength (so 2 gallons).  I haven't decided when to start, though.  They're 8 days old today.  They will be ok for a few weeks in plain water, right?


----------



## GeezerBudd (May 30, 2009)

Pullin up a chair on this one, Art.
Just got a 150w hps in today.
Later.

Gb


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 1, 2009)

4-6 wks IMO for nutes. Satori is an exceptionally easy to grow sativa. She has shown impressive hardiness against spider mites and other pests, and she possesses a good measure of mold resistance. her slim appearance makes it possible to plant in narrow rows, or in SOG, to maximize her typical record yields even more. The firm side shoots provide highest quality cuttings. As with all our sativas she is heat resistant - an added bonus for small indoor environments and hot summer grows. The mainly sweet & fruity-spicy aroma is a real treat for the senses. Satori grows a long head bud with chunky flowers and does not require much feeding on soil; you can almost do without feeding provided you use quality soil and sufficient pot size (approx. 2 gallon pots for adult plants under 250-600W lamps). Keep EC levels low in hydroponics for best results. All Mandala strains are extremely efficient in nutrient uptake due to their hybrid vigor and require only low EC levels/feeding to develop huge leaf, stem and bud structure. Satori is a high yielding, powerful plant with an exceptional sativa high. The heavy buds are easy to manicure, and from the resinous bud leaves you can produce finest grade hash, comparable in quality to the famous Nepalese &#8220;temple balls&#8221;. This seed yields a maximum of 550-600 grams/m2.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah Art, I would definitely go just water for the first couple week- my AIs didn't need any nutrients until about the 4th week- it was crazy. So I would wait a little while, and then feed them half strength when you think the time is right. Plus a little burn on the tips never hurts-


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 4, 2009)

I transplanted everyone into 2 gallon pots (1 in 1 gallon pot due to lack of space) this morning.  All had nice root systems except the last one.  I also moved them to the (larger) flower area and unplugged 1 of the 150 watt hps.  So they're veging under 150 watt hps.  I left the hps a couple of feet above the plants to let them get used to it.  Temp in the box at noon/lights out was 91 .  I'm very pleased about that, not bad .

They've all been getting "seedling nutes" = 2.5 ml of each in 2 gals of water for the past 4 days.  You can see the yellowing on the 2 larger ones.  I don't think I'm going to worry about it, yet?

At this point, I'm going to assume the 2 runts are going to be ok...


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck on the grow, I saw this strain in a review of Mandala seeds in a High Times mag looks like your in for a treat.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 4, 2009)

cool art,, mine after moving them into the cooler climate under the tubes are starting to take off a bit now and look very close to yours!    I'm in soil so no nutes for me yet.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 4, 2009)

hey art! :ciao:
i coulda sworn i was suscribed to this :confused2:
i cant wait to see how your plants turn out 
ive always wanted to try some hempy buckets.
maybe if i get some of these darn clones to root
ill put one or two in a bucket (im guessin i can do that haha)
but yeah i wish you good luck man :watchplant:
*thedonofchronic*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 4, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> hey art! :ciao:
> i coulda sworn i was suscribed to this :confused2:
> i cant wait to see how your plants turn out
> ive always wanted to try some hempy buckets.
> ...



Thanks, I'm pretty excited, too!  I'm a hydro guy now !


----------



## Rockster (Jun 4, 2009)

All the best with your Satori grow ArtVandolay 

I've grown Mandala Mike's Satori before really enjoyed both growing and smoking her.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 4, 2009)

damn 91 degrees- that is hot! 

the runts should be fine! Just remember to water them a couple times a day so the roots don't dry out. Actually I would water them all a couple times a day- you don't need much. Once the roots hit the res it's smooth sailing.

I had a runt as well and it turned out to be a beautiful lady- I hope the same for yours.

What are you using to catch the runoff? Are you getting a feel for watering them?

Keep it up!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 4, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> damn 91 degrees- that is hot!
> 
> the runts should be fine! Just remember to water them a couple times a day so the roots don't dry out. Actually I would water them all a couple times a day- you don't need much. Once the roots hit the res it's smooth sailing.
> 
> ...



:rofl: 91 is darn cool round these parts these days, pardner .  The ambient temp at noon was 87.  It's going to get worse .  I'm very pleased at the temp the single 150 hps is running.

Glad you checked in GG, I have some watering questions .  They will be several days tapping into the res,so stick with daily or 2x daily watering?

When you water, I assume you water the rockwool and make sure it's wet?

What do you think about the yellowing?

I watered slowly and just let the little runoff ummm... run off .  I soaked the excess up with a rag.  I don't have room for runoff trays.

Thanks, all!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 4, 2009)

I think my irish self would die where you are :laugh:

And yeah- 2x a day will be fine... I usually just water in kind of a spiral- right on the rockwool and then kind of around the outside so the roots will reach out more. The yellow is probably just from being transplanted- I'm pretty sure mine did the same thing. I can't really see it from the pics? They look good though and will recover from the shock in a few days.

I bet you could find some runoff trays that would work. Might are just a little bigger than the bottom of the bucket, I just empty it every week or when needed. It makes it a lot easier, but the rag will work for now... I bet you find something else soon.

*MOJO*


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi there Art ! i missed this begining (oopps) teehee ! anyway good luck with hydro mission as they say sink or swim ! oohh and i won't mention anything about an a/c- (dehum) unit right now !! all the best ! take care !


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 8, 2009)

yo Art- how are the ladies?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 9, 2009)

:yeahthat:  hey mr MVP hats off to your badge . just peeeeeeking in 2 c if u have any porn out 2day:hubba:. well off 2 another peep show


----------



## JollyGreen (Jun 10, 2009)

Missed the first part of this grow, but everything up until now seems awesome especially with the help you have been getting.  I do agree with GG though that 91 is a lil hot, but o well right, as long as they look good?!.    Well hope you don't mind but i will be sitting in on this one till the end, can't wait you're going to love the hempy style!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 10, 2009)

JollyGreen said:
			
		

> Missed the first part of this grow, but everything up until now seems awesome especially with the help you have been getting.  I do agree with GG though that 91 is a lil hot, but o well right, as long as they look good?!.    Well hope you don't mind but i will be sitting in on this one till the end, can't wait you're going to love the hempy style!



Thanks .  It's hitting 94 these days.  It may get a little worse here and there but I think it's 94 all the way, now!

Thanks, doc!  And thanks for checking in!  I'm going to post pics every Thursday .


----------



## 420benny (Jun 10, 2009)

Howdy Art! Can I ask you to check something for me, please? I was checking my bigger Satori this morning and noticed that the lower fan leaves are very indica shaped. The further up the plant you look, the skinnier the fan leaves are, as in a sativa. Do yours do that? I will take a pic to show you. It's obvious. Hope it's normal.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 11, 2009)

Here they are at 21 days.









The 2 larger ones are 4 - 4.5 inches high, the runts are still runts but coming along.

They've been getting seedling nutes so far - time to up the nutes,I think...

What do you think?

Hey, 420Benny - all the leaves look similar so far?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

nice lil ones you got there :hubba:
im wont say anything about the nutes i dont do hydro
dont want to lead you the wrong way. hey even if you were
soil i wouldnt now what the hay i was talkin bout  
great buckets though man ill be watchin :watchplant:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 11, 2009)

Art- looking good man! They all look healthy, even the runts. I bet you could up the nutes on the larger ones- just don't go overboard like I did. 

And I assume the roots are about in the reservoir too- than it gets really exciting. I looked back at my journal and it took about 26 days for them to hit the bottom. Thanks for the update


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 11, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Art- looking good man! They all look healthy, even the runts. I bet you could up the nutes on the larger ones- just don't go overboard like I did.
> 
> And I assume the roots are about in the reservoir too- than it gets really exciting. I looked back at my journal and it took about 26 days for them to hit the bottom. Thanks for the update



Thanks for stopping by, GG.  I wondered about that - how do you tell when the roots hit the bottom?  I suppose you start seeing some more dramatic growth when they do .

While I'm at it, GG ...., some watering questions.  I suppose the res should never be allowed to go dry?  Is it ok to just water every day?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

im sure that, plus can you take out the net pot?
and just check with the eyes? :confused2: beats me
im a soil boy


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 11, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im sure that, plus can you take out the net pot?
> and just check with the eyes? :confused2: beats me
> im a soil boy



No net pot, TDoC, just a bucket with a hole in it and filled with hydroton .


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

GGs have net pots though dont they
wth im confused. i actually knew they
dont have net pots, but i thought ggs had
em... that confused me


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 11, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> GGs have net pots though dont they
> wth im confused. i actually knew they
> dont have net pots, but i thought ggs had
> em... that confused me



 Now I'm confused


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

haha no ill clear this up.
allll *my* fault.
i double checked and ggs doesnt have em
so i really dont know what i was thinking.
i knew hempy buckets dont have net pots.
lol sorry for all the wasted space in your journal man
god  i only smoked once today too..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL Your posts are far from wasted space, DoC .  Thanks for looking in .


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 11, 2009)

hey art plants look good. yeah youll def know when they hit the res they just take off. if you have any height restrictions prepare yourself. i did coco buckets which are somewhat similar & no joke i had 2" of growth per day when they hit res.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 11, 2009)

hi art, i know im kinda late, but i would like to follow your journal. i heard many great reviews on these wonderful seeds. i'll be watching! [=


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 11, 2009)

Im following too. 5 seeds at 4" myself. day 12


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 11, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> Im following too. 5 seeds at 4" myself. day 12



Tell us about your grow, Lotek .  Mine are 4" at day 21 :hubba:.  What's your secret?  Holding out on us?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 11, 2009)

Hahah i wish! i soaked 5 satori and 1 g13-QSilve in 10ml of ph6.2 tap water with chlorine conditioner/remover, and maybe .001ml of root stimulator N/P/hormone fert(so little i just dipped a wet tube in it. trying out the urban legend of N levels producing fems). these re

i kept it on my hood for 24hrs when the QS split a root and was planted in reused Promix MZ microfungal inoculated dirt with about 1c added perlite per gallon of dirt and some basic mixed in nutes that have mostly been washed out in the prior grow. i placed the unsplit satori beans in paper towel in a sealable petri dish and placed it atop the hood again. about a day and a half later(2 days at this point without the satoris even cracking) most split then within 8hrs all were split and planted in the same promix in 2x2 pots. i then watered with conditioned water at about pH6. 

Unfortunatley, when i watered 1 seed was washed above the dirt which i didnt see. i saw this the next day and it was bone dry. i soaked it for about 8hrs then replanted it. while doing this i saw that one was growing it's taproot upwards???(it had the longest taproot out of the bunch before i planted and it seemed to have rolled over when planting). so i flipped this seed around as well. stupidly, the next time i watered the first seed washed up again but was easily poked back down so it is actually about 1.5in but is now pulling strong.

they are in 12/12 under a 1000w HPS conversion on a MH ballast with 5x3gal flowering experiments(2 fimm scrog pots, 1 spear and one lollipop and 11 flowering clones. so its a bit cramped but they are working along.

The g13 QS did the oddest thing. it grew the normal set of single fingered leaves, then the next set was 1 perfect 5 finger fan leaf on each side.. as it's first leaf. so cool. the Satori are about the same hight at the g13 but has slightly thicker stems and the proto-leaves are about 50% larger than the dwarf's. at this point the 3rd set is looking about a half inch by morning.

i gave them a minute amount of root stim nute/hormone once, and a heavy pk for rooting once also. the rest of the waterings have been water. i only give them about 5-15ml every 3 days or so when they dry out.

When do you guys think i should take clones off them? I plan to mother every female i get how about you OP? i wouldn't mind if half the clones turned male if it meant half would be ready to flower a couple weeks behind where the mothers should have.

 im considering cloning a male and dwarfing it via shading and a small pot then planting it outside to save some satori pollen for a later cross. i need to come up with a HID light for the mothers. atm im running a carbon copy style perpetual clone.


----------



## Weezy (Jun 12, 2009)

Lotek, my G13 NL or Durban Poison ( i forget which one because they were run at the same time) did that same thing...didn't show the three but showed five instead.  This was after the single fingered leaves of course...the plant was no different than any other plant besides that feature though.

Also, you might want to water those seedlings a little slower to prevent the beans from being flushed out.  Just pour a little slower to prevent damage to their roots.  

Other than that it sounds like you got everything covered.  Good job.

You too Art, looking good.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 13, 2009)

It's 93 degrees outside and 101 in my grow box .

I told you at the outset - it's either grow or no grow down here this time of year.  Let's go tropical satori!  By the way, GG, the plants have grown an inch in 2 days


----------



## 420benny (Jun 13, 2009)

Art, have you ever tried hippy A/C? Freeze a couple large yogurt containers full of water. Place the hunks in a bowl in front of a fan aimed at your grow. Keep freezing new hunks and pray your temps go down a smidge. GREEN MOJO for your efforts.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> i need to come up with a HID light for the mothers. atm im running a carbon copy style perpetual clone.



You do not need an HID for mothers.  In fact, IMO, you will be better off with fluoros of some kind for mom.


----------



## LassChance (Jun 14, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks GG.  Here they are at 7 days.  As you can see, 2 are having trouble shedding their husks.  I poked at them a little and couldn't get them off.  The other 2 are on their 3rd set of leaves.
> 
> Questions for the Experts:
> 
> ...



The runts will catch up. Im in love with the Hempy!  I will never use soil again.
Now...Im assuming youwant as many plants as possible in your small grow area?  
I took a walk thru Walmart yesterday, in the containers section, and came upon some tall but narrow 2 gallonn containers made for storing a large quantity of cereal or flour or whatever.  Because they are TALL but only about four inches wide, they naturally take up little space in a cabinet. 
So, I bought two of them, came home and spray painted them with a coat of dark green to stop light and another coat of white to reflect light/heat.  I drilled a half inch hole in them two inches abouve the bottom. This give me the potential of putting two plants in the same or less space than one 2 gal "bucket". IF I could get my photos to upload Id LOVE to show a pic...but Im still undable to get my damn pics to the gallery.

Anyway, check out the container aisle at Walmart--

Lass


----------



## LassChance (Jun 14, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> hey art,
> 
> those hempy buckets gonna rock. my local hydro guy is selling some on ebay for $50 a pop.lol   low tech cutting edge, yeah. you doin' coco or something else?



I know you're not asking me, but I talk about Hempy every chance I get!
Im using perlite and vermiculite.  I start seeds in Jiffy pellets, then seedling in a hempy 12 oz cup then move them to a hempy 2 liter soda bottle until ready to flower. Then into these cool 2 gallon, tall but narrow plastic containers I found at Walmart. 

Just to see if it would work, I made a Hempy out of a black rubbermaid tub about 16 X 14 and 9 or 10 inches deep.  I drilled my hole, added the perlite/verm and popped four plants in--one in each corner. Those little suckers grew to 14-16 inches from seedlings in five weeks.
Sadly, my HPS only has so much room under it and every inch is crammed with White Widow starting the third week of flowering.  So...the Hempy Tub was on the deck.  The plants simply got too big to be easily hidden, so I had to dump them.

Still, the experiment proved that you can put four plants in one Hempy container without stunting their growth.

In my mind, the implications of this are huge. I mean...it's the containers that take up so much space, not the plants! So...next grow I may take two tubs, four plants in each and try to go from veg thru flower.  May have to trim for single cola, but my WW's seem to be kinda tall and narrow by nature with not much side branching, anyway.

Six plants in 2 gal pots is the best I can do with soil and my one 600 w HPS. 8 plants in Hempy Tubs sounds like a way better thing.

Man, I love them HEMPYS!

Lass


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 14, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Art, have you ever tried hippy A/C? Freeze a couple large yogurt containers full of water. Place the hunks in a bowl in front of a fan aimed at your grow. Keep freezing new hunks and pray your temps go down a smidge. GREEN MOJO for your efforts.





			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You do not need an HID for mothers.  In fact, IMO, you will be better off with fluoros of some kind for mom.





			
				LassChance said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Still, the experiment proved that you can put four plants in one Hempy container without stunting their growth.
> 
> ...



Much to think about here, thanks everyone!

420benny - I'm thinking about it .  That's a lot of ice 18 hours/day .

Good point, as usual, THG .  My CFL hood isn't going to run appreciably cooler, based on my 1st growing experience with CFLs last summer.

LassChance- that's a real interesting idea.  One big tub the size of the grow area, no wasted space .  The tall, skinny pots - well, a few questions.  It would clearly take more time for the roots to grow further down to hit the res plus I wonder if the res is big enough with just 2 inches .  I'm obviously very new to this, but I'd be inclined to drill a hole 4 inches from the bottom to get a bigger res.  But I like your single big res idea a lot more 

Question - LassChance - have you tried hydroton for a grow medium?  When I picture my buckets full of (very) light perlite/vermiculite, I wonder whether it's "solid" enough to hold the rockwool/plant up, especially as the plant grows.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 18, 2009)

Here we are at 28 days:









I assigned everyone a number.  The last 6 days they've been receiving 2.5 ml of each in 1 gallon.  Number 3 there is 8 inches high and #2 is 6.5 inches high .  The runts look good, too .  Number 3 is looking so good I bet it will turn out male.

It's hard not to be a hempy bucket fan at this point .

Temps in the box hit 101 three times (at noon/lights out) in the past 7 days.  It's been very hot here lately.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah everyones dealing with those temps lately.
looking great though art. very nice and green
so the passive hydros working out for you huh?
im more concidering doing this now, because im sure its
MUCH easier to flush them rather than in soil. Its a pain in the
bunyons flushing all of my plants in 4 gallon pots.. i tell ya.
:ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 18, 2009)

yep those darn pesky temps keep creeping in on all our grows.
Luckily wether has been very mild in my neck of the woods so far this year.
Much more rain than normal, and much cooler temps.
But temps are expected to creep back toward the 100f mark within the next week.
Plants are looking real nice though, *green mojo* for some females!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 18, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> sure its
> MUCH easier to flush them rather than in soil. Its a pain in the
> bunyons flushing all of my plants in 4 gallon pots.. i tell ya.
> :ciao:


 
hey don i wouldnt even worry about flushing in a hempy cause youre watering them every day its like flushing every water. unless some low end nutes are being used. JMO. ive done this style w/ coco & didnt flush @ end & all was well. used F.F. & alot of teas.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks awesome Art. That #4 runt is really coming along huh? They should all really start taking off now, looks like #3 already is. I still can't believe your temps- but even mine are starting to get a little hot. Well keep on keepin' on :headbang:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 18, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> hey don i wouldnt even worry about flushing in a hempy cause youre watering them every day its like flushing every water. unless some low end nutes are being used. JMO. ive done this style w/ coco & didnt flush @ end & all was well. used F.F. & alot of teas.



Yeah exactly- no need to flush. Once they get bigger they will use up all the nutrients/water in the res each day- so basically you are giving them fresh water/nutrients every time you water. The only time you need to flush is when you are having some nute/salt problem.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 20, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Looks awesome Art. That #4 runt is really coming along huh? They should all really start taking off now, looks like #3 already is. I still can't believe your temps- but even mine are starting to get a little hot. Well keep on keepin' on :headbang:



Thanks, GG .  We'll just call it the "tropical temp test" on satori .  #3 looks really nice and has 2 clone candidates down toward the bottom.  Otherwise, that's all the side branching I see on any of them.  No signs of alternate nodes.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 21, 2009)

My grow space is 59 " high.  The hempy buckets are 10 " high and I need another 12 inches total for the HPS (including the distance between the plants and the light).  That leaves 36" for the plants.

The #3 plant is going to reach 12" high today or tomorrow, so if they're going to triple during flower I should start flowering pretty soon.   If they're going to double, there's a little more time but probably less than a week.  I really want single cola plants.

What would you do?  

Also, what do you think about trimming all the lower growth except fan leaves?  Or trim lower fans, too?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Art- are you flowering them in the room they are vegging in? Because if you are flowering somewhere else you could always move them each over as you think they are ready. But if you are flowering in the same room you might just flip it over to flower now. I know if you flip to flower when they are younger they usually grow single cola.

And I think trimming the lower growth that won't get any light is a good idea. I didn't do it to any of the plants I have in flower now, but I will on my next ones. The little buds down there just aren't worth it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 21, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Hey Art- are you flowering them in the room they are vegging in? Because if you are flowering somewhere else you could always move them each over as you think they are ready. But if you are flowering in the same room you might just flip it over to flower now. I know if you flip to flower when they are younger they usually grow single cola.
> 
> And I think trimming the lower growth that won't get any light is a good idea. I didn't do it to any of the plants I have in flower now, but I will on my next ones. The little buds down there just aren't worth it.



Thanks, GG.  Yes, they're veging in the flower area.


----------



## ishnish (Jun 21, 2009)

:watchplant:
:48:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 23, 2009)

1 and 3 had suitable size clones so here they are.  I slightly modified the NCH rockwool cloning method - I put the rockwool cubes into the mini hempy buckets (sounds more impressive that solo cups ).  I don't have any water in them (no res), just the wet rockwool cubes.

I need to round up a suitable humidity dome or mist the heck out of them the next few days.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 23, 2009)

looks cool, sounds like a good plan to
get them rooted right into the hydroton
itll have less stress and problems that way


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 25, 2009)

#1 is 9 inches high, #2 is 10", #3 is 13",  and runt #4 is 6".

I should say #3 was 13 inches high before I tied it down.

They've been getting (micro/grow/bloom) 2.5 ml/5/2.5.

Once I get clones from all of them (I have clones from 1 and 3), I'm going to flower them .


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 28, 2009)

Art! They look great man- real nice deep green it looks like. They sure have grown a lot recently.

The clones look good too- how are they doing?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks, GG.  The clones are all doing well!  I took 2 clones from #2 a few days ago.  The runt is still too small to get clones.  Once I get a clone from it, I'm going to flower, hopefully this week .  I'm anxious to see how many (or if) I have any females.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 28, 2009)

i got my fingers crossed for you buddy


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 28, 2009)

BAH server error...

so here is a shortened version of my comparative notes for you buddy.

5/29 4 satori with taproots showing and 1 that was just cracked were planted in 2x2 square pots of promix mz. the same day a g13 QS was planted aswell.

on 6/24 the QS grew 15-20 balls at 3 nodes in under 14hrs.

on 6/20 i transplanted my 5 satori plants into 6in dia., 10in tall pots. they had seemed to stall out for a week but i had already been waiting 2 weeks for my dirt and was behind schedule with my flowering crop becoming rootbound. the satori were about 5" across and 8" tall. i potted them in the dirt up to the two primordial seed 'leafs' which were now yellow. 1-2.5" bellow the surface.

6/27 1 satori showed hair sets on each side of one node. 3 plants are very similar and i expect to find parts on them tonight or tomorrow. while my runt is just finally catching up to about 2/3rd the size do the others.

the main-stem on the 4 larger satori plants are about as thick as the sidestems on my flowering group of bagseed clones.

I find it interesting that grown from seed under 12/12, one so far but all expectedly, sex at such a physical state. they areabout 7" now so maybe 9 without the transplant, yet they are all VERY robust looking like they are about to explode. The G13 AUTOFLOWER(!) had already grown twice as tall as them with hlf the stem width and far more spindly growth. I totally would expect the ruderal indica to be outpaced by the landrace sativa.

So it looks like i need to build a veg box as i have until this point been experimentign exclusively with 12/12.

Tonight i am going to FIM my one sexed satori in hopes of producing a bonsai mom with prolific branching after about 6" of trunk as i have to stop growing for a while and am just going to keep a couple of moms from these sat beans and convert my grow room into an ethnogenic garden. This is my orderform if you are interested. ive grown some of them before but not most. i also have a strain of datura inoxia and datura S. that were borough here by hand from south central mexico which i cultivate outside. i have isolated seeds from them and plan to isolate my own pheo of flower traits and put it to seed..

10 KANNA - Sceletium Tortuosum mesemb Seeds 
1g Kaviar Vanuatu KAVA KAVA extract 40% kavalactones 
500+ SUN OPENER Seeds Heimia Salicifolia SINICUICHI 
300+ ABSINTHE HERB Artemisia Absinthium WORMWOOD seeds 
15 FRESH SEEDS Leonotis Nepetifolia Wild / KLIP DAGGA 
Passiflora Incarnata PURPLE PASSION FLOWER 18 seeds 
3000 RED YARROW- Achillea Millefolium- HERB SEEDS 
25 WHITE HOREHOUND seeds MARRUBIUM VULGARE cough herb 
100 Desmanthus Illinoensis ILLINOIS BUNDLEFLOWER seeds
100+ Verbascum Densiflorum (Thapsiforme) 
250 Hyssopus Officinalis HYSSOP Aromatic Herb seeds

Artemisia was really fun to grow and to make teas from the foliage. when drank before smoking a good sativa it lifted the high to a plane just below that of psilocyb as far as spatial distortions and empathetic response. Incarnata is very easy to grow but i never had luck finding a proper herbal preparation. im planning more of an enhanced leaf or alkaloid isolation with this. Bundleflower is really spotty asfar as it's range and concentration of alkaloid content goes. so i expect to have to do alot of breeding and cloning to find a plant at least >.5%. once enhanced root is made of this, it can be mixed in ratio with the P. Incarnata enhanced flower and consumed orally as a very bitter tea to produce a most wonderful effect. very different from say fumerate and syrian rue tea or a cappi brew.

I gotta say man i pretty much only use the forum when i seen an update in your thread. good continued luck!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 3, 2009)

Art I think an update was due yesterday


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 4, 2009)

word update! i topped my 4 living satori yesterday. one is female 3 are ? and i pulled a male a few days ago. biggest leaves EVAR!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes, I missed an update .  Not much new, I've been tying the 3 big plants down, they're going to outgrow the box when flowered.  Early stage bondage isn't very photogenic .  Just 3 big plants bent over and rearranged so the main tips get light.  I have the 3 all trimmed up to single colas and the runt is still too small to get a clone(s).  I expect to flower them next week.  The rest of the clones are doing very well .

Funny - when I trimmed the lower growth tips off a week ago, I had 3 really nice clone candidates but I don't have room to veg them.  I couldn't throw them away, though, so I just stuck them in a solo cup with water and set them on the counter.  A week later, they look absolutely great .  I'll post a pic, I'm so surprised.

Pics, EDIT?  Er, Lemongrass?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 4, 2009)

shhh. break of security if ya get my drift.

ill grab them for ya tomorrow night. ive been clipping the 4 or 5 calyxes ive seen off my female. it seems atleast 1 plant,maybe all, in my flowering group have become true herms. i found 2 hermed bagseed experiments yesterday. they were just bunk seed i was using to try extreme trimming and growth control. the calyxes were popping with a hidden pollensack up inside. just the top on on each bud of one plant and a few hidden ones in another.

all the clones look like the top of each bud is getting new  growth so its either fresh herms or new flush of calyxes.

My list of priorities is this: if there is a problem with any plant threatening the satori, kill em all! ill get back to you sunday man! 

my female only took 36hrs to recover from the top and grow 2 new growth tips. +1


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 6, 2009)

Here they are at 46 days.






The 3 big ones had to be tied down and I've removed all the growth tips except for the main ones;

I started flowering them last night, I finally got clones of the runt yesterday;

I hooked up the other 150 watt HPS for flowering so 300 watts HPS.  Temp in the box was only 94 this morning at lights out.  Not bad ;

The runt is pretty but still a runt!  The other 3 are all similar in height.  Any ideas why the difference?  Different pheno or something?

Here are the 3 clones I mentioned above that I don't have room for but couldn't throw away.  So I stuck them in a solo cup of water, left them on the counter and here they are at 7 days.  Signs of roots growing, too.  The 2 little clones in rockwool are the runt clones I cut yesterday.




Switching to 3/3/5 ml nutes = 278 ppm according to the Flora Series calculator.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 14, 2009)

After 6 weeks of veg, the plants have been flowering for 9 days.  2 males (#1 and #4) and 2 females (#2 and #3) .

I took some pics of #1 as I checked out the root development.  What do you experienced folks think?  To my amateur eye, that's pretty impressive root system for a 7 week old plant, at least compared to my 2 other soil grows.  #1 was 30 inches in height.

I'm obviously pretty pleased to get 2 girls and I have 2 healthy clones of each.   They will have plenty of room now in the flower area.  Go hempy buckets !!!

I'll get some pics of the girls when they get used to their expanded grow area :hubba:.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 31, 2009)

What's going on Art?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, GG, thanks for stopping by!  Here they are at 27 days of flowering.  The plant on the left belongs to the pot on the right (and vice versa ) due to the extensive LSTing.

The bud on the right is very pretty, if I do say so myself .  It's going to look just like the picture on the breeder pack, I hope!  The plants are 31 inches top of pot to top of plant.  I imagine they're close to 4 feet high without the LST.  The girl on the left did some serious stretching, not sure why.

You may be able to see the yellow leaf tips - I backed off from 326 ppm to 287 ppm a few days ago and the new growth tips are not yellow.

The satori has done very well in the heat.  Temps are not often less than 95 degrees during lights on.

I love the hempy buckets!  EXCEPT they wouldn't go even one day without watering...  We end up planning our lives around being home every night.  If only someone would figure out a way to water them automatically .  Actually, I'm sure an ebb and flow system is in my future at some point.

I have 3 clones doing ok, too.  I think they will go into soil when these girls are done so the wife and I can take a weekend trip this fall.


----------



## 420grower (Aug 1, 2009)

those are beautiful art,that is a strain I am unfimilar with,sativa dom?I can't wait to see those in about 3 weeks,great job


----------



## wmmeyer (Aug 1, 2009)

Outstanding!!!  Very nice, Art.

I'm watching your Hempy Buckets real close, and that's where I'm headed next.  I got a 5-gallon bucket all ready to go, with coco-coir, perlite, eggshells, coffee grounds, etc, exactly according to MassProducer's specs.  Just waiting to havest off the current grow, and make room under the lights.  Go Team!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 1, 2009)

420grower said:
			
		

> those are beautiful art,that is a strain I am unfimilar with,sativa dom?I can't wait to see those in about 3 weeks,great job



Thanks, 420!  Yes, sativa dom.  BIG fan leaves .  I'm projecting a harvest date in mid-Sept (10 weeks according to Mandala).  Several here have grown satori with great reviews.  The Hemp Goddess grew some real beauties.



			
				wmmeyer said:
			
		

> Outstanding!!!  Very nice, Art.
> 
> I'm watching your Hempy Buckets real close, and that's where I'm headed next. I got a 5-gallon bucket all ready to go, with coco-coir, perlite, eggshells, coffee grounds, etc, exactly according to MassProducer's specs. Just waiting to harvest off the current grow, and make room under the lights. Go Team!!!



Thanks, wmmeyer!!  Just be sure you can feed them daily, _every_ day .  They drink the reservoir daily.  I've seen Masspro's coco bucket thread, it is very impressive.  The hydroton has the advantage of being easy .

I've been growing a little over a year now and am a converted fan to hydro.  It's hard not to be.  I just need hydro that can take care of itself for a few days.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 1, 2009)

art looking awesome man! glad 2 hear ur a fan of passive hydro, me 2! its the best of both worlds. pluses of hydro & soil. art maybe look into massP's coco buckets they will give you a lil more leeway in terms of water. if yuo use coco pith instead of coir, it retains water more like soil. in my buckets i was watering 2-3, sometimes 4 days.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 1, 2009)

Lookin good man !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 1, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> art looking awesome man! glad 2 hear ur a fan of passive hydro, me 2! its the best of both worlds. pluses of hydro & soil. art maybe look into massP's coco buckets they will give you a lil more leeway in terms of water. if yuo use coco pith instead of coir, it retains water more like soil. in my buckets i was watering 2-3, sometimes 4 days.



Thanks for the tip, docfish!  That would help me out a lot!


----------



## 420grower (Aug 1, 2009)

hey art just dropped in to say again they are beautiful,I have afgan/morrocan in flower now,also sativa dom,I have it tied everywhere,hehe,anyway,I got turned on to seaweed extract about 5 years back,for years and still today it has been marketed as budswell,now available in powder form,I add it to my reg bloom nutes,and also foliage spray 3-4 times in my 12 hr day,it does exactly what it says it does doubles fruit output,I have noticed it brings true flowers to sativa much earlier,and really packs them on,just a sugestion,from an old pot grower,hehe,great grow,I also agree with the doc,I am a coco freak/hehe,thanks doc


----------



## Trafic (Aug 1, 2009)

Great looking grow.  I like how the each plant is growing over the others bucket.  I definitely will try LST next time I grow non-auto's.  Keep it up, man.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Sep 7, 2009)

no bumps????


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 8, 2009)

They're really struggling.  The temp in the box has been 100 for all of August and has hit 102 several days in a row.  All the fan leaves have long since burned off and as the bud leaves grow, they yellow and fall off within 4-5 days .

I knew heat was going to be a problem but I did forget how hot Aug and Sept really are down here .  On the positive side, the buds are still putting on trichs and I'm sure they'll be worth smoking.  I figure they have 2 weeks or so to go.  I also have 2 nice clones vegging and ready to go when it starts cooling off here (mid-October or so).

I love the hempy buckets, except for the daily watering.  I potted the clones up in soil so I can get a weekend away once in awhile.

After the clones, I'm going to grow autos.  I expect my ONYX beans to arrive this week.

Thanks for asking, LG


----------

